#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Atualizar airos ou não ??

## guiggoo

Então pessoal tenho uma rede 90% ubnt , na 6.0.4 .... como sai atualização a cada pouco da ubnt , eu não atualizo sempre ... então pesquisei essa ultima 6.1.3 e vi alguns comentários que tava dando alguns erros em alguns rádios , talvez fatos isolados . Mais não quis atualizar pra essa ultima ... 

Vcs costumam atualizar seguido ?

----------


## ozielinfo

Não aconselho, pois tem versões com bug, não sei exatamente qual mas perdi o acesso remoto em alguns clientes ao atualizar.

----------


## avatar52

Isso não é bug, novas versões por padrão bloqueiam acesso remoto, medida de segurança. Não tem nada de bug nisso.

Tenho vários rádios na versão 6.1.3 gerenciados pelo UNMS, tudo 100%.

----------


## guiggoo

pois é, quando atualiza uma antena resetada, ela marca a opção acesso a gestao de bloco na aba NETWORK,dai perde o acesso remoto.

meu receio é mais pelas antenas que estao com firm XM ....pelo que pesquisei , a partir da 6.0.6 ela vem com assinatura digital , e não consegue-se mais fazer downgrade, case de bug.... não sei bem o que isso quer dizer( assinatura digital)

----------


## avatar52

Isso não acredito ser bug, mas uma má façanha da ubnt mesmo.

----------


## Globalnetrj

Rapaziada desabilita o update automático pois tenho uma rede só ubnt e perdi acesso a quase todos equipamentos sem contar que nos que consigo acesso não consigo trocar a atualização e está com um erro de firmware em todas que atualizaram!

----------


## JonasMT

Pode usar a última 6.1.3 que tá show modo N Airmax e tbm modo ac misto. 
Os problemas acima de erro pra novo firmware e 6.0.3, você pode fazer tftp ou enviar o firmware via winscp e depois via Putty mandar atualizar.

Sobre perca de gerencia e cabeçada.

----------


## ozielinfo

> Isso não é bug, novas versões por padrão bloqueiam acesso remoto, medida de segurança. Não tem nada de bug nisso.
> 
> Tenho vários rádios na versão 6.1.3 gerenciados pelo UNMS, tudo 100%.


É bug sim, pois a mesma função nas mais antigas vc deve deixar marcado para acesso remoto funcionar e no firmware mais novo você precisa deixar desativado para o mesmo efeito. Outro fato é que nas mais antigas essa opção já vem marcado por padrão e no firmware mais novo ele vem desmarcado para o acesso remoto funcionar, ( isso gera confusão ) outro fato é que se vc for traduzir o que está escrito na opção vc acaba entendendo que deve ficar marcada a opção ( como nas mais antigas ). Então isso pra mim é um erro no firmware (bug).

----------


## avatar52

Pra que traduzir? Não sabe inglês? O primeiro requisito pra trabalhar com redes é saber inglês, pelo menos o básico. Começou querendo traduzir já não deveria estar na área.

----------


## ozielinfo

> Pra que traduzir? Não sabe inglês? O primeiro requisito pra trabalhar com redes é saber inglês, pelo menos o básico. Começou querendo traduzir já não deveria estar na área.


Palmas pra vc, vc é o fodão da área. Seja em ingles, portugues espanhol sei lá... A opção te induz ao erro e pronto.

----------


## avatar52

Não induz ao erro: Block Access Management não induz nada ao erro, mas sim a tradução porca aos que ficam com preguiça de ler em inglês.

----------


## sphreak

> Palmas pra vc, vc é o fodão da área. Seja em ingles, portugues espanhol sei lá... A opção te induz ao erro e pronto.






> Não induz ao erro: Block Access Management não induz nada ao erro, mas sim a tradução porca aos que ficam com preguiça de ler em inglês.


Parem de discutir o sexo dos anjos, ou seja lá que m×€÷*=#rda!!!!


1° - Inglês é fundamental pra tudo. Em se tratando de telecomunicações, tudo é desenvolvido no exterior. Portanto tudo em inglês.

2° - A tradução do Airos para o português induz ao erro quanto ao bloqueio de acesso remoto para a administração do sistema, mais conhecido como "Management Acess". 
Mas isso porque a tradução é uma bosta... Traduzir "block management" para "gestão de bloco" é coisa de estagiário bêbado! Nem o Google translator traduziria assim...

Não tem bug nenhum aí! Só falta de atenção e falta de leitura do manual do Airos!

3°- Esse lixo vem marcado por padrão nas novas versões do Airos... E mais!!! Quando aplica-se as configs há uma pergunta enorme, visivel e gritante se é mesmo pra deixar essa opção marcada... Em INGLÊS! Então escreveu não leu o [email protected] comeu!

----------


## avatar52

Resumindo: o cara não sabe inglês, rs.

----------


## guiggoo

sei ´pouca coisa de ingles tbm, porém não seria essa a questão....

mais pelo que pessoal falou ta tranquilo a att nova, vou esperar mais uns dias, 1 ou 2 meses.... se não houver bugs... atualizo minha rede tbm.

essa da gestão de bloco aprendi da pior maneira rsrs... mais sei pra que serve....

----------


## sphreak

Só pra provar que a tradução do Airos para o português foi feita por um estagiário bêbado que nem o Google Translator se deu ao trabalho de usar:

----------


## ozielinfo

> Parem de discutir o sexo dos anjos, ou seja lá que m×€÷*=#rda!!!!
> 
> 
> 1° - Inglês é fundamental pra tudo. Em se tratando de telecomunicações, tudo é desenvolvido no exterior. Portanto tudo em inglês.
> 
> 2° - A tradução do Airos para o português induz ao erro quanto ao bloqueio de acesso remoto para a administração do sistema, mais conhecido como "Management Acess". 
> Mas isso porque a tradução é uma bosta... Traduzir "block management" para "gestão de bloco" é coisa de estagiário bêbado! Nem o Google translator traduziria assim...
> 
> Não tem bug nenhum aí! Só falta de atenção e falta de leitura do manual do Airos!
> ...


Por.a, então que vão corrigir essa bos.a de firmware, por que se vc setar o inglês como idioma dela ainda assim vc é induzido ao erro sem falar que no firmware 5.x, essa mesma opção devia ficar como marcada pra se ter o acesso remoto então por que diabos agora ela deve ficar desmarcada para se ter o mesmo efeito e ao atualizar se perde o acesso remoto?
Será culpa do meu ingles fraco?
Depois de configurar umas 2000 antenas como estas ai acredito que ninguém vai ficar lendo droga de manual, você faz no automático.
Na verdade a Ubnt é uma ótima marca, uma pena essas caga..s ai, como por exemplo mudar o tipo de criptografia ( tirar a opção wep ).
Existem os que não sabem muito e tentam aprender, os que não sabem nada e acham que sabem tudo e os que querem ser mais que os outros por entender um pouco!
Inglês é fundamental sim para muitas profissões, mas ter simplicidade e respeito para compreender o entendimento inferior do próximo é indispensável para qualquer profissão!

----------


## avatar52

Ainda bem que você configura só UBNT...

----------


## ozielinfo

> Ainda bem que você configura só UBNT...


É nois é da roça e aqui só tem isso pra fazer, alem de plantar batata...
Sorte sua ser o cara, mas me pergunto, será que vc nunca cometeu algum erro mesmo?
Eta lugarzinho de gente que se acha os tocha esse forum

----------


## avatar52

Já cometi erros sim, mas fui atrás de aprender Inglês e não ficar na zona de conforto.

----------


## ozielinfo

> Já cometi erros sim, mas fui atrás de aprender Inglês e não ficar na zona de conforto.


Agora gostei da resposta, não fico na zona de conforto não e estou sempre correndo atras...
Abraços e desculpa se de alguma forma fui mal compreendido, a intenção não é ofender a ninguém!

----------


## avatar52

Peço desculpas também se pareci rude ou grosseiro, não é minha intenção.

----------

